# My Halloween WINAMP



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

For those who use winamp u might like this.
I got sick of the color themes that modern winamp had and the 
Halloween one it comes with sucked. 
So, I decided to figure out how to make my 
own and after much frustration, I figured it out and I finished. 
It looks good while surfing the forums heheh!
If you guys are interested let me know Ill upload it to my site for DL. :jol:


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

Does nobody like it?
Does anybody use winamp?

hmmm....

Well....I thought it was pretty great.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

sorry Cheetah, never used this...it does look cool, though!


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

It looks really cool! I used to use Winamp but don't anymore... thanks for the offer though!


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

but winamp is the best tool to listen to your music with....
anybody listen to music on their computer?
anybody? 
 *feels alone and curls into a ball*


----------



## Severin (Aug 5, 2007)

I still use winamp! Its the only music player that I always gets installed on my systems.

Like the colors! Can you post a link to your skin file?
Also, checkout out these Halloween skins. Little hard to get used to, but visually cool!

http://www.winamp.com/skins/search/?s=m&q=halloween


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I use it! I'd love to have your skin. (oh that came out WAY wrong!!) LOL!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

You want his skin? Damn, Dr Morbious in Hellraiser VIII.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Is the Winamp you're using a music service or just a player, I still have Winamp on the PC, but I thought the service was off the net??


----------



## Severin (Aug 5, 2007)

Vlad said:


> Is the Winamp you're using a music service or just a player, I still have Winamp on the PC, but I thought the service was off the net??


For me, Winamp is the player. I didn't know Winamp launched a music service.


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

Sorry, the age of the Ipod has gotten me too, so I use Itunes...


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

Its just a player. However there are radio stations on the net (I listen to Virgins Classic Rock Radio UK) that winamp plays. Its free and its called shoutcast....bought to you by winamp. Anyways, yeah winamp is generally used to play MP3s on your PC.
You need the latest version of Winamp and this color theme fits the default Modern skin thats included. When you go to change the color of the skin you will see mine in the list. Ill try to upload it this week. I have a funeral to go to tomorrow then I work on Sunday so Ill see if I can do it soon.
Glad some people might enjoy it.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

ok here it is:  http://members.shaw.ca/october31/downloads.html

its my website thats under construction but this link works.
I think I have the installation figured out for you.
Try it, let me know. Enjoy!


----------



## Severin (Aug 5, 2007)

I'm getting a "Not found" error when I try the zip file link.


----------

